

Google Could Face $10 Million Fine For Tracking Safari Users - unstoppableted
http://mashable.com/2012/05/05/google-tracking-safari-users/

======
zitterbewegung
For some reason I don't think this punishment isn't enough or will
significantly impact them. Wouldn't the tracking information be much more
valuable than 10 million dollars?

~~~
k-mcgrady
There are very few monetary penalties that will affect a company making as
much money as Google. I think the goal is that it will act as a deterrent in
future (if they breach privacy like this again they may get a far greater
penalty) and will prevent other companies from acting in a similar way.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Thats not what I was arguing. It doesn't matter that Google can absorb the
cost. I was saying that can Google make more than 10 million dollars off of
the data.

~~~
Drbble
Maybe, but the data involved in this case is a pretty small smidge in Google's
overall data collection and monetization systems.

------
js4all
They have messed with their own "don't be evil" policy. First their official
privacy policy shift (<http://www.google.com/policies/>) and then these evil
techniques.

------
rorrr
The company is making 10 billion in revenues PER QUARTER. I don't think they
give a shit about $10M.

------
goggles99
Isn't the purpose of fines like this meant to punish and deter this type of
behavior? Well then why don't they fine an entity by a percentage of it's
value to make it actually "sting" Google a bit?

Sure $10Mill may be more than they would have charged DuckDuckGo if they were
doing this, but I don't think that they would fine DuckDuckGo $100 (would
likely be much higher) on a relative scale though, this is about how much they
are fining Google.

------
gcb
And i hope it's going to the users and apple is next in line as a facilitator.

If that happens i will go back to give justice the benefit of the doubt.

